

Zagat got Googled - AlexisTryon
http://www.zagat.com/buzz/zagat-got-googled

======
untog
This is a very interesting buy. Obviously Google are looking to get something
more than crowdsourced opinions on Google Places, etc.- I can't say I blame
them.

I wonder what this means for things like the Zagat book. I'm sure in the short
term they'll continue, but the Google-y way would be to remove all the 'hard
copy' stuff in time.

~~~
zitterbewegung
If they do decide to discontinue the Zagat book they could turn it into an
eBook on google books possibly.

------
alttag
Google's perspective also made it to the HN front page:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2974271>
[http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2011/09/google-just-got-
zagat...](http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2011/09/google-just-got-zagat-
rated.html)

------
jfruh
So is this Google's plan to compete with Yelp?

~~~
shoham
I imagine so. Also keep in mind that Google just lost a big court case that
forced them to take reviews of restaurants, etc. off of their search results
if they come from sites like Yelp.

